
Board Moves the Doomsday Clock Ahead - uptown
http://thebulletin.org/press-release/board-moves-clock-ahead10433
======
grzm
Dupe (though original source):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13493396](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13493396)

